

Intel ultrabooks - Numbers not good, says analyst - jpxxx
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57470755-92/macbook-win-ultrabook-fail-numbers-not-good-says-analyst
Intel has spent at least $500M to date on their Ultrabook concept, while only selling an estimated 500,000 units across all Ultrabook vendors globally. This implies that a $1,000 per-unit subsidy is failing to move sub-$1,000 products off shelves.<p>What is going wrong here?
======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"We might hit a million [ultrabooks] this year. The future really lies in 2013
and how well it jells with Windows 8," Chou added.

I believe that Windows 8 will face obstacles running on ordinary ultrabooks
because this convergent OS is designed primarily for touch screens. People who
can afford what ultrabooks cost are very likely the same people who favor
Apple products!

------
jpxxx
Here's the discussion I want to have:

Intel has spent at least $500M to date on their Ultrabook concept, while only
selling an estimated 500,000 units across all Ultrabook vendors globally. This
implies that a $1,000 per-unit subsidy is failing to move sub-$1,000 products
off shelves.

What is going wrong here?

